
Python tutorial for beginners - techbeamers
Which Python tutorial is can help to learn Python from elementary to advanced level in simple and easy steps?
======
jessmc
[http://blog.danwin.com/free-python-guides/](http://blog.danwin.com/free-
python-guides/)

[http://ftp.ntua.gr/mirror/python/topics/learn/non-
prog.html](http://ftp.ntua.gr/mirror/python/topics/learn/non-prog.html)

[https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-
books/blob/master/fr...](https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-
books/blob/master/free-programming-books.md#python)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/learnpython/](https://www.reddit.com/r/learnpython/)

------
techbeamers
[https://www.techbeamers.com/python-tutorial-step-by-
step/](https://www.techbeamers.com/python-tutorial-step-by-step/)

------
nickz8
This one is good to get started: [https://codecasts.teachable.com/p/python-
crash-course](https://codecasts.teachable.com/p/python-crash-course)

------
throwaway8879
The official docs were great when I learnt Python more than a decade ago. They
still are. After that, maybe pick up Fluent Python to understand the internals
in detail.

